# Islamic Group Asks Army to Deny 'Traitor' GI's Request for Conscientious Objector Sta



## Chopstick (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, this was a surprise but Im glad they went on record with their views.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/09/0...quest-conscientious-objector/?test=latestnews



> An American Muslim organization is asking the U.S. Army to deny a Muslim soldier’s request for conscientious objector status, accusing him of treason and urging the military to punish him to the full extent of the Uniform Code of Military Justice.
> 
> Pfc. Naser Abdo, a 20-year-old infantryman who joined the Army one year ago, filed for conscientious objector status in June, saying his faith and the military don't mix. "As a Muslim, we stand against injustice, we stand against discrimination, and I feel it's my duty as an individual to do this," Abdo told FoxNews.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0699 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good.


----------



## madness unseen (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I like AIFD.


----------



## pardus (Sep 4, 2010)

Rock on AFID!

Fuck Abdo, prick volunteered for this then realised its hard and wants out, you'll get out alright, and straight into Leavenworth.


----------



## Dame (Sep 4, 2010)

The AIFD website has some very interesting stuff.  It looks like the sort of organization that steps forward to speak out against extremists instead of silently condoning (redundant?) anything labeled "Islamic."  And oh my, would you look at that; they are from Arizona.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 4, 2010)

He is just today's misunderstood youth. I am sure his heart is in the right place. I was Lutheran once and then I found God, and became Catholic. Pray for him my children do not be to harsh on him. He without sin flush the first urinal on the left


----------



## Burr (Sep 4, 2010)

Be Careful!
Remember the Jihad.


----------



## QC (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice one Polar, hopefully this fucksticks head will be in it when flushed.

Dr. M. Zuhdi Jasser is my kinda guy he's aced it.


----------



## Burr (Sep 4, 2010)

Remember this always!

They only answer to their God
"War is deceit," 

We infidels are only to be used.

Never, Never trust a "Rag Head"


----------



## QC (Sep 5, 2010)

If you're refering to Dr. Jasser, I agree with his opinion, end of story. What's my signature?


----------



## Smurf (Sep 5, 2010)

This is great to har. I really hope we start seeing more of these non-radical, mainstream Muslim organizations grow. 
He sure is serious about his religion for having such "weak Faith" 
PUSSY


----------



## madness unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm watching a movie/documentary right now by Dr. Jasser,  called The Third Jihad. Just though I'd throw that out there for anyone who may be more interested in this man and his opinions, etc..
Name obviously rang a bell, thought it'd be fitting to post it on this thread, reviving it or not :)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardus (Oct 27, 2010)

"The Third Jihad" by Dr Zuhdi Jasser is available on Netflix, for both DVD and instant streaming. :2c:

It's on the top of my list now, thanks Madness.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll have to check it out on Netflix.  Recently fell in love with Netflix...a lot of National Geographic stuff just came out on there and there is some interesting stuff.


----------



## madness unseen (Oct 27, 2010)

You're welcome, Netflix is awesome, I will never have cable again! And yes, I have been enjoying the flood of NatGeo documentaries as well :)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBS (Oct 27, 2010)

On a side note, I never quite understood why *ANYONE* would join the military and then "discover" they object to the projection of military power with tanks, bombs, and bullets.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 27, 2010)

Polar Bear said:


> .... He without sin flush the first urinal on the left


 
But don't use the middle one, especially if you're the first one to the stalls... ;)

American Islamic Forum for Democracy wiki page:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Islamic_Forum_for_Democracy


----------

